# Port flush



## drwilkins (Sep 17, 2015)

Can someone help with the diagnosis code for a port flush?


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 17, 2015)

drwilkins said:


> Can someone help with the diagnosis code for a port flush?



Attention to a vascular catheter is the first listed code.  V58.81 /Z45.2


----------

